# Vinyl faced fiberglass insulation?



## kjl1 (Jul 14, 2010)

I want to insulate my super cheap Brinkmann bullet smoker (Smoke N' Grill),and I have a spare hot water heater insulation jacket, which is "vinyl faced fiberglass".  And by "spare" I mean "I bought it before fully contemplating whether or not it was a good idea".  I only want to wrap the body of the smoker, not the firebox.

Any idea if this is safe to use or not?  I am concerned with these particular points:

1) The vinyl is only on one side - I assume I want the fiberglass touching the metal smoker body and the vinyl side out.  I know the fiberglass will easily deal with the low temperatures my smoker will be putting out, but is there any danger of vinyl melting or burning?

2) Is it bad to use this fiberglass wool stuff around something I'm cooking food out of?  If tiny particles of it get loose somehow and end up in my food, will the super tiny particles cut me up from the inside out or give me a horrible disease?

3) Any recommendations on kinds of tape that I can use to fasten it to the smoker with that will withstand those temperatures (and not be a gooey mess)?  Or a better method than tape?  Will the vinyl tape that came with it be safe to use?  I am not concerned even a little bit with looks - if there's random duct tape all over it that's fine.

I know the hot water heater this thing was made for gets up to a maximum of 212F, but I assume (and you know what they say about assuming) that since it could conceivably be used for gas water heaters, which do have open flames, that it should be resilient enough to deal with significantly hotter temperatures than 212.

Thanks!

--

Ken


----------

